# Clutch Masters vs. Southbend??



## SilverEmperor (Sep 7, 2008)

I currently have a 08 gti with apr stage 1 and unfortunately the clutch has begun to slip. I have plans to make the car at least a stage 2+ or even apr stage 3 in the future. That being the situation, I do not want to buy a clutch that will suite my needs now and have to upgrade later on down the road. 
Southbend stage 3 or 4, any problems?
Clutch Masters, anyone running this? hows it feel? perform?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Clutch Masters vs. Southbend?? (SilverEmperor)*

how many miles? my 06 w/ stage 2 has almost 65k HARD miles on the clock....
btw, id say southbend because i have seen alot of good reviews from people on here.


----------



## SilverEmperor (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Clutch Masters vs. Southbend?? (Krieger)*

It only has 36,000 miles on it (tons of nyc traffic), I've know people with 06 and 07's to have their stock clutches even hold up to a 2871...but mine not so much. There must of been a change in the 08-present models because I keep hearing stage 1 cars needing clutches.
Ever hear of a SB clutch breaking springs? or cracking the spring hub?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Clutch Masters vs. Southbend?? (SilverEmperor)*

go with Southbend. Ive had both.


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

Clutch Masters FX400 FTW!!!!
You cant go wrong w/them as i've hear many bad things about the SB clutches and noy nearly as many w/CM's
IMO of course.....
vizi


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (viziers)*

After looking at the springs that came of out the enclousures on my CM kit I realized that the enclosures were poorly designed. 
I sent pics to CMs, they said I down shifted too much. 
If that isnt the definition of standing behind your product, I dont know what is.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

You know better, doesn't matter what brand put a twin disc in it now and not later like your EVO. (although i think your evo has a triple). That puts you with SPEC or Clutch Masters.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Clutchmasters Twin FTW!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You know better, doesn't matter what brand put a twin disc in it now and not later like your EVO. (although i think your evo has a triple). That puts you with SPEC or Clutch Masters.









Or Sachs.


----------



## pmont89 (Mar 7, 2009)

the moment I put my downpipe on my clutch began to slip. My car had about 20 thousand some miles on it and I went South bend stage 3. Feels a little stiffer than stock and there is a bit of chatter but it pulls really hard. It also seemed to fix my weird idle surge issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Or Sachs.

I didn't even know they made a twin, i am gonna check that out!!


----------



## slaineone (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Clutch Masters vs. Southbend?? (SilverEmperor)*

I bought a southbend stage 1 and it blew up in 1700 miles, then they didn't want to warranty it. Beware of southbend. BAD CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *slaineone* »_I bought a southbend stage 1 and it blew up in 1700 miles, then they didn't want to warranty it. Beware of southbend. BAD CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!
























in 1700 miles? did u properly break it in?


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Clutchmasters Twin FTW! 

Heres my new setup. Spec screwed me over and beat me out of 1200








CM Stg 6 (wrong bolt pattern on fw







)
























I like this clutch but there is NO feathering room. Its either engaged or not. It makes noises like crazy and need to double clutch on every downshift but its a great kit. I dont care much about the noise just as long as it holds


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I didn't even know they made a twin, i am gonna check that out!!

They do up to 4!


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

I ran a Southbend stage 5 in the S3 and it was great.. Never even thought about slipping, even when launching hard over and over.. No problems..
A little noisey (not that it ever bothered me) and only a touch heavier than stock pedal..
Really pleased with it..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Big money! 3K for a sachs twin!


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:24 PM 12-9-2009_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
They do up to 4!

And funny enough for every extra clutch they charge the equivalent of $1000


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

WOW isnt that a little much


----------



## SilverEmperor (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hahaha...I know what you're sayin Jeff. But this is my daily driver that I don't want to go nuts with like the triple in the evo. 
I'm leanin toward the SB stage 4 unsprung as of now....everyday the damn stocker slips more and more!


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_WOW isnt that a little much









it's on par considering the price of their coilovers. I'm sure the quality is bar none though.


----------



## slaineone (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

@Krieger
Yeah I did drove 500 miles and never went over 3k rpm, piece of crap blew up on me even before I had a chance to take it to the track. Southbend wouldn't warranty it either. I had to pay to have it replaced then pay the dealer to put it in again. Twice as nice does not apply here. I will never do business with Southbend again nor will any of my friends. This kind of mistreatment doesn't go unnoticed for long.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

holy crap, that sux.


----------



## SilverEmperor (Sep 7, 2008)

Hear about people breaking springs with both Clutch Masters and South Bend......Hear about people fusing the SB stage 3 discs to the flywheels.....I have no idea what to buy


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

hit and miss man.
ive heard of people getting stuck in elevators. i still use em.
i hear of people getting into car accidents. i still drive.
i hear of planes crashing and getting hijacked. i sleep like a baby when i fly.
you cant JUST look at the negatives. nothing will ever get done.
make a list for both. think of pros and cons of both. call the companies and ask questions. you will find one you like.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (bostonaudi1)*

I never suggested this clutch for a stock turbo. There is just no need for it. As far as drivability its good but i do stall at least once a day trying to baby it. 
Every clutch company will fk you over if given the opportunity. They will all try to pin the problem on your driving or the car itself. Like it was said before, clutches are hit and miss. My first mk5 cost me 2500 to make it hold and this car cost me 3200. Be prepared to eat a lot of money. I know i have the worst luck with transmissions and clutch swaps but if it could happen to me it could happen to anybody.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_hit and miss man.
ive heard of people getting stuck in elevators. i still use em.
i hear of people getting into car accidents. i still drive.
i hear of planes crashing and getting hijacked. i sleep like a baby when i fly.
you cant JUST look at the negatives. nothing will ever get done.
make a list for both. think of pros and cons of both. call the companies and ask questions. you will find one you like.

There you go Jon!!


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (SilverEmperor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverEmperor* »_Hear about people breaking springs with both Clutch Masters and South Bend......Hear about people fusing the SB stage 3 discs to the flywheels.....I have no idea what to buy

Fusing it to the flywheel, now who would do such a thing? (LOL)
I run the latest version of SB Stage III kits with a _soild hub _clutch disc, no springs to pop etc.. everythings cool


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (rippie74)*

Thats good news but a solid hub won't prevent it from welding together again.








I still cant believe I was there right before it happend. I feel bad like i should have said noo dont dump it so high


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

THE only reason to go twin disk is for track use only. I have driven too many subi's and evo's with different twin disk setups and they all are absolutely horrid to drive around. triple is even worse...but when you have 8 injectors, a 5" downpipe and nitrous just for spool....then ya a twin or triple disk is ok
I have run Spec, Southbend, ClutchNet, Clutchmasters, Sachs, Luk, and Valeo and never once have i ever had issues. I do all my own work so i know how its installed.
how many clutches do you think get made a year? what percent have manufacturing defects? how many get install incorrectly? how many get properly broken in? is the flywheel face been cleaned of any oils?


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dspl1236* »_how many clutches do you think get made a year? what percent have manufacturing defects? 


Its funny you ask that. According to South Bend they have a 1 out of 25 failure rate. During one of my heated conversations with Allen, the owner of SB, he told me that.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_
Its funny you ask that. According to South Bend they have a 1 out of 25 failure rate. During one of my heated conversations with Allen, the owner of SB, he told me that.

















waaaaaaatttt??? thats insane.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

That was my reaction, the shop that was installing its reaction, everyone i tell that to.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

that almost as bad as Chevy! lmao.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

I have had the clutchmasters stage 4 on my car for about 25K now. The dis-engagement is bad, and it rattles like a TDI. This is with the billet steel flywheel too.
I would run either an upgraded Sachs performance kit or South Bend over this setup anyday.
-Sean


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_
Its funny you ask that. According to South Bend they have a 1 out of 25 failure rate. During one of my heated conversations with Allen, the owner of SB, he told me that.
















I think you mean Andy but yeah, that would be insane.
Was it in reference to the R32 clutch they pulled from the market?
We go through alot of clutches but a lot less SBC than others!
We've tried them all looking for the best clutch for our MS program and SBC's was the one that helped bring such great success for us in 2009 whereas we were plagued with clutch problems in 2008.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I have had the clutchmasters stage 4 on my car for about 25K now. The dis-engagement is bad, and it rattles like a TDI. This is with the billet steel flywheel too.
I would run either an upgraded Sachs performance kit or South Bend over this setup anyday.
-Sean

Any clutch you put in these cars that replaces the dual mass FW will rattle

Clarify bad dis-engagement?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Any clutch you put in these cars that replaces the dual mass FW will rattle

Except the Sachs.










_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Clarify bad dis-engagement?

I would like to understand that too. Maybe dragging? bad slave?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_
Its funny you ask that. According to South Bend they have a 1 out of 25 failure rate. During one of my heated conversations with Allen, the owner of SB, he told me that.

















That is a 96% success rate! I think any company would take that....


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

But as a customer who has to endure added costs for dropping a trans, that's unexceptable. If they had some kind of reimbursement policy then that would be an exceptable failure rate


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

I think you mean Andy but yeah, that would be insane.

Was it in reference to the R32 clutch they pulled from the market? 

Yea I mean Andy. Oops
No he was referring to the o2q platform.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I have had the clutchmasters stage 4 on my car for about 25K now. The dis-engagement is bad, and it rattles like a TDI. This is with the billet steel flywheel too.
I would run either an upgraded Sachs performance kit or South Bend over this setup anyday.
-Sean

My Southbend rattles, it doesn't bother me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rippie74)*

Mine did not rattle at all, not even after heating it up and coming to a complete stop and having the car idle. 
Every single disc i have ever owned made noise but not to the point it would bother me.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Clutch pedal to the floor, if my foot is not on the brake, it will drag me into the intersection or a car in front of me. It has been bled at least 3 times and the slave was replaced 2 times. I have seen the same issue with a few other CM clutches on different applications.
It does hold a shed load of power though!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Clutch pedal to the floor, if my foot is not on the brake, it will drag me into the intersection or a car in front of me. It has been bled at least 3 times and the slave was replaced 2 times. I have seen the same issue with a few other CM clutches on different applications.
It does hold a shed load of power though!









Sean i am sure you are smart enough to know and i am sure you did this correct but i had the same problem with a car brought to me that someone else installed the clutch in. The pressure plate bolts were way off torque, we removed the starter and retorqued the bolts to the correct spec and problem was solved.


----------



## SilverEmperor (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Went with a SB Stage 4 with a custom 6 puck unsprung disc...We'll see how it holds up!


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

I've ordered a stage 5 SB kit (SS) for my Cupra 2.0TFSI (same engine as S3) too, from the local SB dealer here, as he didn't have in stock stage 3, or 4 kits. The car runs currently with stage 2+ (+HPFP) about 350lbft tq at the wheels. I wonder whether the stg5 SB FE kit (SS) is too much for the car and will not be driveable in everyday use...!!! Is the clutch pedal feeling very hard in this case ...???


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: (ck_1.8T)*

If you want to get the Stg 5 do not opt for the fermaic material or a sprung ub. It is too heavy for fast shifting (Flat shiffting) or whatever you want to call it.
get the Ceramic bonded material and you will love it!


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sean i am sure you are smart enough to know and i am sure you did this correct but i had the same problem with a car brought to me that someone else installed the clutch in. The pressure plate bolts were way off torque, we removed the starter and retorqued the bolts to the correct spec and problem was solved.









I'm confused? Please explain how that changes the engagement.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (loudgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loudgli* »_
I'm confused? Please explain how that changes the engagement. 

the forks that the slave depress change location and pressure needed to depress them with different torque specs on the flywheel bolts.


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks, but you then mean the stage 4 OFE (SS) kit that has ceramic (organic) material on the pressure plate side and ferramic on the f/w side in contrast to the stg5 FE (SS) kit that uses ferramic material on both surfaces...!!! I was told that the pedal feeling in both stg4 and 5 are increased the same (50%), which is not too much, however, I wonder whether chatter and agressiveness of the stg5 kit on daily driving will be extreme...???
Is that what you mean ...???







Stage 4 SS OFE kit
or this:







Stage 5 SS FE kit
I am always talking about the Street Series ...!

_Modified by ck_1.8T at 2:01 PM 12-23-2009_

_Modified by ck_1.8T at 2:13 PM 12-23-2009_

_Modified by ck_1.8T at 2:18 PM 12-23-2009_

_Modified by ck_1.8T at 12:10 AM 12-24-2009_


_Modified by ck_1.8T at 12:23 AM 12-24-2009_


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
the forks that the slave depress change location and pressure needed to depress them with different torque specs on the flywheel bolts.

hmmm. never would have guessed. guess I assumed the pressure plate was flush with the flywheel and the torque wouldn't make a difference. thanks


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_I ran a Southbend stage 5 in the S3 and it was great.. Never even thought about slipping, even when launching hard over and over.. No problems..
A little noisey (not that it ever bothered me) and only a touch heavier than stock pedal..
Really pleased with it..









Jonny, is yours a new Audi S3 and what setup with the Stg5 SB...!!! Was the Stg5 driveable in everyday traffic conditions...???


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you want to get the Stg 5 do not opt for the fermaic material or a sprung ub. It is too heavy for fast shifting (Flat shiffting) or whatever you want to call it.
get the Ceramic bonded material and you will love it!

My new SB Stage III disc is "unsprung". This way, now it's impossible to spit a spring upon a hard launch, because there are no springs to spit out.


----------



## sloMKV (Sep 29, 2008)

Bumping this for more info/reviews.
Looking at SB stage 3 and CM FX300 SF for my DD.
Does anyone have a link to a Sachs single mass FW kit from a US distributor?


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: (pmont89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pmont89* »_the moment I put my downpipe on my clutch began to slip. My car had about 20 thousand some miles on it and I went South bend stage 3. Feels a little stiffer than stock and there is a bit of chatter but it pulls really hard. It also seemed to fix my weird idle surge issues. 


ahh so there is a cure to the weird idle surge issues!


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (rkmoore)*

Stage 5 SB, SS kit coming in next week. 08 TSI. wonder if it will chatter.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (tom8thebomb)*

Tom, it will. Tell the customer this upfront.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Have about 600 miles on my SB Stage IV.
Im really happy with it.
It's mostly noisy when in low gear and off the throttle. 
I barely hear it at idle unless the a/c is on.
The peddle effort is not nearly what I was expecting, nor is the engagement. 
Very pleased with it.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (loudgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loudgli* »_Have about 600 miles on my SB Stage IV.
Im really happy with it.
It's mostly noisy when in low gear and off the throttle. 
I barely hear it at idle unless the a/c is on.
The peddle effort is not nearly what I was expecting, nor is the engagement. 
Very pleased with it. 

does your SB engage high?


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
does your SB engage high? 

nope.
atleast not that I noticed like in other cars.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (loudgli)*

ok, guess mine is strange. SB even told me that on some cars the engagement is high but is normal.







oh well, i am happy so far, it works, it holds... for now..


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

WEll i can tell you my Sachs disc is starting to slip BADLY, and that is with only 20K miles on it...
This is gonna be another cam follower maintenance thing...I can feel it....


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (slaineone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slaineone* »_@Krieger
Yeah I did drove 500 miles and never went over 3k rpm, piece of crap blew up on me even before I had a chance to take it to the track. Southbend wouldn't warranty it either. I had to pay to have it replaced then pay the dealer to put it in again. Twice as nice does not apply here. I will never do business with Southbend again nor will any of my friends. This kind of mistreatment doesn't go unnoticed for long.









you must have gone about it the wrong way or something then. I ran my sb stg2 long and hard when the springs gave out at just about the end of the warranty period. I did the install myself even though under the warranty guidelines states it must be installed by certified tech etc blah blah they offered to repair and replace everything free of charge with next day turn around service. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

We only use Clutchmasters here. WAYYYYY too many issues in the past with Southbend to ever recommend selling their products anymore. Some examples...
-Clutch dragging (car in gear, foot on clutch, rev the car, car inches forward)
- 8k on a Stg. 4, sheared clutch material clean off the disc, sitting inside the pressure plate like a donut.
- Machining issues, pressure plates wearing holes through bellhousing, flywheel fitment problems, etc.
- Overall quality, we have had a pressure plate snap into 3 pieces on a Stg. 5.
The list goes on and on. We went Clutchmasters a couple years ago and never looked back. The quality is amazing, their perfomance can't be compared.
Clutchmasters all the way!!!!!


----------



## jettaturbokid30 (Dec 1, 2004)

I think w/ all these aftermarket clutch companies go through cycle where the products are the best thing since sliced bread...then, everything goes to sh***. 
When I had my mk4 Jetta...SPEC was on top, Southbend came next...wondering if the ClutchMaster is next on the cycle?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (jettaturbokid30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaturbokid30* »_I think w/ all these aftermarket clutch companies go through cycle where the products are the best thing since sliced bread...then, everything goes to sh***. 
When I had my mk4 Jetta...SPEC was on top, Southbend came next...wondering if the ClutchMaster is next on the cycle?

They don't go through "cycles" just fanboys and availability for applications. Clutchmasters has been making clutches for 30+ years. They make clutches for so many applications. Hell, we even have a FX400 in Ed's dually.
There has been more then one occasion on here that someone tries telling me that a Southbend is better then a Clutchmasters. Only to find out the person doesn't even have one in their car, they just go by what everyone says on the forum, or maybe their "boy" has one in his car and it "feels nice".
We do this everyday. This isn't just some hobby for us. We know the parts we put in our cars and customer cars and we only sell/promote the best stuff. We have installed and used them all. Clutchmasters always comes out on top.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There has been more then one occasion on here that someone tries telling me that a Southbend is better then a Clutchmasters. Only to find out the person doesn't even have one in their car, they just go by what everyone says on the forum, or maybe their "boy" has one in his car and it "feels nice". 

Perfectly said, unless you actually have a company's product and have dealt with them first hand, you shouldn't even post about the product.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (IMAN973)*

It looks like there is dirt on all companies.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_It looks like there is dirt on all companies. 

Well, yeah. Clutches are one of the more stressed out points in the whole system. Its what is responsible for transmitting energy/power to the drivetrain. Lets not make sweeping generalizations about clutch companies. I know for a fact that CM arent really clutch manufacturers. They outsource their parts/components overseas. I've been dealing w/ them for more then 2yrs and its been decent, but I've had my assorted issues. I've had issues w/ just about every clutch company I distribute for here and there. But it is usually the exception rather then the rule. I think it may absolutely have to do w/ bad batches. There are only a handful of friction plate and stamping companies that produce the raw materials to manufacture clutches. They alternate depending on stock and pricing. There's nothing 'fanboy' about it. I always reserve my opinions on how ppl/companies react to a problem, not the problem itself. I think its a more sensible approach. Its nice to not have a problem from the beginning but when you do have one, lets get to the cause. Call and talk to your supplier sensibly. Dont go on tirades and usually you'll have someone willing to listen.
Anyhow, both companies have their merits. Just choose wisely and correctly for your power requirements and driving habits. On that note, we should petition Exedy to mfr VW performance clutches. They actually are clutch component manufacturers and I've had excellent experience w/ their performance and OEM line










_Modified by [email protected] at 5:22 AM 4-28-2010_


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

On that note, we should petition Exedy to mfr VW performance clutches. They actually are clutch component manufacturers and I've had excellent experience w/ their performance and OEM line









_Modified by [email protected] at 5:22 AM 4-28-2010_

i kinda got chubbed up at this thought.








edit: and the thought of having tilton dona twin for us. 


_Modified by 1.8t67 at 6:21 AM 4-28-2010_


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I always reserve my opinions on how ppl/companies react to a problem, not the problem itself. I think its a more sensible approach. Its nice to not have a problem from the beginning but when you do have one, lets get to the cause. Call and talk to your supplier sensibly. Dont go on tirades and usually you'll have someone willing to listen.
_Modified by [email protected] at 5:22 AM 4-28-2010_

My problem with SPEC isnt because their 3 clutches wouldnt disengage and when it did it would slip, its with the fact the Jeremy is a DB and wouldnt work with us one bit. All he wanted was more money and more money. I can see why APR fired his ass. He has no customer service skills what so ever, and makes false assumptions without merit.
Even SouthBend eventually gave me my money back. If i ever have a problem with the set up im running now (CM stg 7), i may even give South Bend another try, but NEVER SPEC.


----------

